# Sabertooth Muzzleloader Bullets



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I have tried many bullets through my T/C Omega 50 Cal. but I can you this. These 250 gr. bullets are the ticket. I was simply amzed at the grouping that I got at 100 yds. I used 100 gr. of 777 pellets and I can tell you that the holes were touching at 100 yds. I moved back to 150 and the drop was around 1". Plus, they expand like you wouldn't believe and they go down the barrel easy. They may not be as good in other guns, but in mine they were simply amazing. I will be using these this weekend for sure.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice, It's always good to find a great load.

How high above zero at 100 yds for you to acheive the 1" low at 150 yds.?


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I was only about .5" high at 100 yds. That is what suprised me. Plus the grouping was unbelievable.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Your not a rep for sabertooth are you?! Because I'm about to go get a pack.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Your not a rep for sabertooth are you?! Because I'm about to go get a pack.


No I am not. My local gun dealer "TNT" suggested I give them a try. Man, I am glad he did. I have nothing to do with Sabertooth. I was just very impressed with the bullets. Plus, they are cheap, 12 bucks for 15 of them.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I probably won't get back to this until monday after Christmas, but can you tell me who makes them, and where to get them. Do they use a sabot, or are they one piece like the powerbelts? Thanks...........


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

They are one piece like the powerbelts. Harvester makes them, they also make some Hornady Bullets. Here is the Link http://www.harvesterbullets.com/

Check it out. Anyway, I got them from TNT here in Findlay, the owner of TNT is Roger Thomas.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

they dont *make* hornady bullets, they use their own sabots with hornady bullets.. as it says on the package "featuring hornady XTP bullets"

conicals dont seem to fly worth a crap out of my TC


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Powerbelts didn't shoot worth a crap out of my gun either, but these bullets are different. They are softer, what do you have to lose for 12 bucks.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

If you use sabots at all the Harvester Crush Rib are awesome. Easy to load, the same accuracy as the old smooth ones, and no loss of fps. It's really hard to believe how easy they load.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

big_mike said:


> They are one piece like the powerbelts. Harvester makes them, they also make some Hornady Bullets. Here is the Link http://www.harvesterbullets.com/
> 
> Check it out. Anyway, I got them from TNT here in Findlay, the owner of TNT is Roger Thomas.


Big Mike - Just asked this question on these in a post below and then happened to find this two year old post. Are you still high on the Saber Tooth? By the way, TNT is the one who recommended them to me.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

i shot sabertooth bullets out of my t.c. pro hunter not bad results just mediocre i then read about shockwaves and shot them 100 grains shockeys gold sticks 250 grain easyglide ithink they were called.1 inch groups at 75 yards.they would cut the same hole!


----------

